# Did you find out you were having twins (or more) at your 12 week scan?



## 2ndtimemum

Hi All

I was just wondering did you find out at your 12 week scan that you were expecting more than 1 suprise or did anyone get a nice shock at their 20 week scan?

x


----------



## mamato2more

I found out at a nine week scan.


----------



## cheryl6

we found out about our babies at our 12 wk scan,and belive me that was enough of a shocker could you imagine only finding out at the 20wk one:hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

we had an early scan at 6 weeks due to bleeding and found out then xxx


----------



## vineyard

I found out at 7 weeks because mine were IVF.


----------



## Lindyloo

We found out at a scan at 11 weeks.


----------



## TwoBumps

We found out at our 11 week scan. Can you imagine finding out at your 20 week scan?!!!


----------



## _Hope_

We found out at our first scan at 6 1/2 weeks which we had due to conceiving taking clomid x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi my situation is the same as hope's...we were on clomid so i pushed for an early scan after getting my BFP...had it last fri, according to my dates i was 6+4 & saw the 2 sacs & 2 babies heartbeats!! kinda expected it tho as felt sooo rough, sick, dizzy & my stars in mag for 2 weekends running said something bout family celebrating twins!! how strange!! was bit disappointed that the scan man & lady were sooo vague bout things...they asked me how far i thought i was ( i do clearblue digital opk's so knew exactly lol) they just said yeah thats looks bout right....they checked for the heatrbeats then sent me to get dressed...i got thinking oh is that it? i said will i get a photo? the lady said no it wouldnt show anything :( i was so disappointed as i could see them on the screen!!! plus loads of people get pics at early scans dont they??? my friend did :( oh well...hoping all is ok & i WILL get some lovely photos on 22nd April at my 12 week scan....gonna push for lots of photos lol!!!

xx


----------



## Laura2919

I found out at 8 weeks. 

Had a scan at 6 weeks and there was one baby with a nice beating heart and then an empty sac which they put down as a failed pregnancy! 
They booked me in for a reassurance scan at 8 weeks because I had previously had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks and there she was. Smaller by 2 days but she was there. 

Cant believe that was almost 2 yrs ago! x


----------



## malpal

We found at at 11+4 xx Had a small heart attack at 11 weeks let alone 20 weeks!!!!!
xx


----------



## Bumber

We found out initially at 5 weeks 5 days as I had some pain and then viability confirmed two weeks later. 

One of the lads in my IT dept has twins and they found them at 20 weeks!! x


----------



## Kitty23

We found out at our 8 week private scan, I was worried I had a missed miscarriage for no reason lol and found out it was twins! xxx


----------



## 2ndtimemum

Thanks everyone! I was just curious as I am really big for my dates and I can hear what sounds like 2 heartbeats on my doppler (I'm putting this down to an echo!) OH dad is a twin so people keep asking me if there are 2 in there! Would be a lovely surprise if it was twins but I'm pretty sure I would have been told at 12 weeks if it was! x


----------



## Kitty23

2ndtimemum said:


> Thanks everyone! I was just curious as I am really big for my dates and I can hear what sounds like 2 heartbeats on my doppler (I'm putting this down to an echo!) OH dad is a twin so people keep asking me if there are 2 in there! Would be a lovely surprise if it was twins but I'm pretty sure I would have been told at 12 weeks if it was! x

Its probably the placenta pulsating that you can hear :) and twins are only hereditary if they run on your side not your Oh's. But you never know lol xxx


----------



## aprilpetal

yes, we found out at our 12 week scan and it was really a shock.


----------



## bob2331

We found out at 6 weeks and 6 days - private scan after a BFP following treatment :)


----------

